# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Era - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Nơi Tâm Hồn Lắng Đọng
Café Era không chỉ mang đến sự yên tĩnh để thưởng thức hương vị café, đọc sách, thực khách còn có thể tìm thấy một góc riêng cho tâm hồn khi đắm mình trong giai điệu du dương của những bản nhạc Jazz, Classic,… dưới ngọn nến lung linh, huyền ảo.
Một không gian cổ điển
Nằm trên cung đường đẹp và yên tĩnh, Trần Quốc Thảo, quận 3, Café Era nằm lặng lẽ với những bức tường bằng gạch ống đơn sơ. Ấn tượng đầu tiên của thực khách khi lần đầu đến Era là dù không gian quán khá nhỏ nhưng không gây cảm giác chật chội bởi cách bài trí khéo léo, trang nhã.


Không gian ở Era như được mở rộng hơn ra bên ngoài nhờ một khung kính lớn. Thực khách có thể ngắm nhìn những dòng người đang tất bật qua ánh sáng tự nhiên của phố phường và đèn đường. Bàn ghế tại quán cũng được thiết kế và bố trí khéo léo vừa hạn chế cảm giác chật chội nhưng vẫn giữ được sự riêng tư cho mỗi cuộc chuyện trò.
Era còn tạo ra những điểm nhấn đặc trưng mang dáng dấp một quán bar cũ đậm phong cách châu Âu với nội thất chủ yếu bằng gỗ. Trên những bức tường với gam màu nóng ấm, Era khéo léo trang trí những chiếc đồng hồ quả lắc cổ, vài bức tranh phong cảnh mang sắc thu vàng. Ở phía góc quán đặt một thùng rượu bên cạnh quầy bar nhỏ gọn, sạch sẽ.


Đặc biệt hơn, Era còn tinh tế đưa vào quán một kệ sách nhỏ, kỹ cũ với những tác phẩm kinh điển bằng tiếng Việt và tiếng Pháp từ Mark Twain, Paulo Coelho, Milan Kundera, Stefan Zwaig, Martin Heidegger... cho đến “Ông Già Nam Bộ” Sơn Nam,... Những cuốn sách sờn cũ nhưng đã mang đến một cảm giác mới mẻ, ý nghĩa hơn khi thưởng thức café.
Hòa mình vào không gian lãng mạn với âm nhạc và nến
Nét độc đáo nhất của Era chính là sự đầu tư kỹ lưỡng về hệ thống âm thanh, mang đến cho thực khách một không gian âm nhạc tuyệt vời. Hơn hẳn khi nghe đĩa CD, với dàn âm thanh Hi-end chất lượng cao, các giai điệu tại Era trở nên trung thực, mượt mà khi được phát bằng các  đĩa than, đĩa nhựa bằng máy quay đĩa. Đặc biệt, nhạc ở đây chủ yếu là hòa tấu, Jazz, Classic ngọt ngào, ấm áp đầy hoài niệm với âm lượng vừa đủ để khách có thể trò chuyện hay đọc sách.


Era còn là nơi hò hẹn tuyệt vời. Đến đây vào ban đêm, thực khách sẽ cảm nhận được trọn vẹn vẻ đẹp lung linh, huyền ảo của Era từ những ngọn nến được đặt trên mỗi bàn. Không hề cầu kì, đó chỉ là những ngọn nến trắng đơn sơ được đặt trên đế làm bằng những lon sữa bò nhưng lại tạo ra một không khí đầy lãng mạn, ấm cúng.


Café ở đây khá thơm, một số loại có thêm rượu vào nên có hương vị khá lạ. Ngoài ra, Era còn phục vụ một số thức uống đặc biệt như: Kem Era, kem café, Kammikaze, I love You, Daiquiri,... Các loại rượu: Gin, Vodka, Tequila… với giá trung bình khoảng 40.000 đồng.
Đến với Era, nhâm nhi ly café, đọc vài trang sách và cùng lắng nghe những giai điệu trữ tình trong ánh nến lung linh, thực khách có thể gác lại những muộn phiền sang một bên và tìm một nơi chốn bình yên cho tâm hồn.

Thông tin liên hệ:
Café Era
Địa chỉ: 58C Trần Quốc Thảo – Phường 7 – Quận 3 – Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: (08) 3932 0703

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Era_


(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

